# Insulation in Bathroom



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello Guys and Girls

I am going to be tearing my bathroom down to the studs in the near future and I have a ton of questions. But this is the insulation forum, so thats all I will ask. 

What kind of insulation would you use? Its an outside wall, with a tile shower. Ive been doing a lot of research and it seems that rockwool is the choice of experts. But I think closed cell foam/spray foam would be good too. If you were doing and were going to do it right, what would you use? 

Also How thick of plastic would you use for a vapor barrier.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I use fiberglass bats with a vapor barrier face. In colder climates (Canadian code?) a plastic barrier is required.

That closed cell foam would be great,but the cost for a small job like this might be ridiculous.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> I use fiberglass bats with a vapor barrier face. In colder climates (Canadian code?) a plastic barrier is required.
> 
> That closed cell foam would be great,but the cost for a small job like this might be ridiculous.


Hey Mike, thanks for replying, I live in NE OHIO (probably should put that in my sig huh) Anywere from 95 to -10. Vapor Barrier?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I believe that would be your choice---it can't hurt so I suggest adding it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Will you be using a backer board or Denshield, etc. ? Some you need a v.b. behind, others you don't.......You don't want two.

Is the exterior a vented cladding or an insulated sheathing? 

Gary


----------



## HomeInsulation (May 25, 2011)

Hey mikeylikesit580,

I'm not a big fan of the spray foam insulation kits mainly because they are expensive. But if you're going to be tearing a bathroom down to the studs, I would probably spend the money for a closed cell spray foam kit.

Bathrooms can be tricky places to insulate properly. Especially if you have plumbing on exterior walls. Electrical outlets, wires, plumbing and ductwork can make it difficult to get the rockwool or fiberglass to fit exactly right. Any voids or mistakes will cost you on those cold winter days.

Spray foam makes it quick and easy to get around the obstacles and does a great job of air sealing. It's kind of an insurance policy for frozen pipes if you do it right.

Don't forget to insulate the rim joist beneath the floor. Cold bathroom floors are not a girls best friend


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"If you were doing and were going to do it right, what would you use?" --------- not fiberglass; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/

If OSB, not spray foam, unless you have a rainscreen: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-038-mind-the-gap-eh/?searchterm=foam%20board%20in%20walls

Plastic behind certain backer boards, otherwise not unless your location warrants it: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec001_par003.htm

Depends on the siding as mentioned, hit the next two "next section": http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_6_sec001_par004.htm

Gary


----------

